# New Frogs From Sean Stewart!!!!!



## Jordan77 (Jul 21, 2008)

Blue Footed Leucomelas!!!!! Looks like a 2.1








Small Spot Leucomelas Looks Like a Pair!








Thanks Sean!!!!!!!


----------



## lapidsilver (Sep 23, 2009)

Those blue foots looked awesome when sean put of the for sale post. I would love to see more pictures of those!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Awesome to see people snapping up the new leuc morph! The look great


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Love the blue foots. Did he give you any more data on the morph other than "european import"?


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

MUST HAVE BLUE FOOT LEUC!!
wow sean has a knack of posting these amazing frogs when I have zero funds left for frogs. Usually I have a wad of $$$$ burning a hole in my pocket on payday but he always posts when Im tapped. 
Im glad to see these. Id love some locality info on these too.


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

Very cool frogs.


----------



## Shohin (Sep 21, 2011)

Very cool frogs, indeed. When did these come on the scene, just recently? 

Where would these guys be from? Or are they purely an experiment that turned out looking pretty cool? 

-Troy


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Both are pretty rare,If I remember correctly Sean said that he has gotten them in only 2 or 3 times in the last 15-20 years.I grabbed 4 of the small spots. They are actually too young to sex though.

Lou


----------



## Jordan77 (Jul 21, 2008)

lapid- thanks man they are gorgeous arent they!!! ill get better pics soon !!
frogparty- thanks hope i can get them to breed!
field-ya no more data on them all i know is that they are from southern venusuala they are really cool in person though!
mordoria- they are awesome right thats what i said when i saw them here they are!!!! hopefully i can get them to breed ill keep you in mind if i have froglets!
sutor-thanks!!
troy- sean stewart just brought in a very small group from europe the actual morph resides in southern venusuala!!!
oddlot- yeah thats what i heard too hope i can get them established and breeding the small spot are ridiculous arent they!!! they look unreal!


----------

